# Tequila!



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

In honor of Cinco de Mayo, I decided to give tequila another try. Eight years ago, I celebrated my 20th birthday in Cambridge, England, while I was a student there for a semester abroad. The first place we went offered eight free pints of beer. My friends decided I should have them all for myself. Feeling pretty good after the couple of hours there, we went to another place. This place offered eight shots of tequila for those celebrating a birthday. You can imagine that it wasn't premium tequila they were offering. I drank those too. As you can imagine, this was not the best idea I ever had. Ever since then, I have not had tequila. It took a couple of years before I could even smell a margarita without getting nauseous, and I've not had it since. 

On Friday, I bought a bottle of Don Eduardo Anejo Tequila. This stuff does not smell like the cheap stuff you are likely to see at a bar to go with salt and lime. It is extremely smooth and has quite a few flavors going on. I tasted a hint of peanuts as I was drinking it, and it has a bit of a peppery aftertaste. Definitely easy to drink. So I wouldn't have to wait eight more years, I only had a couple of glasses, but I will definitely be having more. Not sure how it will pair with cigars, but I think with a mild to medium stick, it will work pretty well. 

Any other tequila drinkers out there? If so, what do you recommend?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I don't drink it often, but when I do I like Patron Anejo or don Julio. I prefer dark liquors. 

Joel


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

I prefer to watch people drink tequlia rather than drink it. What is it with that stuff??

I had a little Milagro Reposado Select Barrel a few weeks ago...It was prolly the best I've ever drank. My experence with tequlia is limited so I may be way off on my recomendation.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Cabo Wabo Reposado. On the rocks/fresh lime juice ,with a nice cigar.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

John51277 said:


> *Padron* Reposado. On the rocks/fresh lime juice ,with a nice cigar.


Are we talking cigars or tequila here...LOL


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Both.......


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Isn't it Patron tequila? Or is it padron?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Cabo Wabo is what I meant to say. I just finished reading Stogies post on the Padron 2000. OOPS


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

anyone had cabo wabo reposado?

my parents went down to mexico last year and came back with a bottle of that

being under 21 that's the only tequila i've tasted and i don't remember much about it


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

John51277 said:


> Cabo Wabo is what I meant to say. I just finished reading Stogies post on the Padron 2000. OOPS


LOL, I thought I had been calling it wrong all along!!


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

john beat me to it i guess lol


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Tequila is one of the few drinks I do drink. I make sure I am not going to be driving so it is mostly when I go to Vegas.

I like :

Patron Silver Chilled
Jose Cuervo Gold at Room Temperature

If you you really wan to test your luck try mescal with is the cheap unrefined form of tequila. Visions will come from that.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Well I was at a wedding last night and of course it was one of our tailgate buddies...www.swamptailgators.com. Well all of our tailgating buddies were there and needlesstosay, especially if you know us, well we did shots all night long and about half of them were Tequilla. and in honor of Stogie...Patron Silver Chilled. Man it was smooth and went down nice and easy. We all had about 5 or so of those and about another half dozen of other garbage. Good news had plenty of Mic Light to wash it all down...


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Tequila is my favorites spirit, and the flavor profiles are as varied as the names that I can't spell.

Corazon
Padron, Silver & Reposado

I have tried Cabo Wabo (blue bottle) I really did'nt care for it I think it's kind off overated. Although I haven't tried the rest of the line.


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

Tequila is the devil's water. Especially Patron.

How do I know this? Because it's my favorite to drink, but the bf has barred me from ever touching it again. Only the devil would make such a thing.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Some how I missed this one...DOH!
My favorite is Dios Agave Blanco. When that's not available then Cabo Wabo or Don Eduardo (both blanco).

_En tequila es verdad ~ Roger Clyne_


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Corzo Anejo!


Anyone try the Don Nacho yet?


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

was at a party last night and some people were taking shots with salt and lime from a bottle of patron, don't know much about it other than it was 50 bucks in a clear bottle... the bottle was nearly gone and they were preeettty messed up haha


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey Supergirl, come to the Dark Side.
Here in Pennsylvania, just about all of your premium Tequila is in the $50 price range.


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

koapoorpeople said:


> Hey Supergirl, come to the Dark Side.
> Here in Pennsylvania, just about all of your premium Tequila is in the $50 price range.


LOL. I've been to the dark side. BF says he got the brunt of it.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

For good selection and prices on tequila check out this site. It gets cheaper if you can order multiple bottles due to the shipping costs. I ordered tequila and vodka from them and it arrived quickly and in great shape.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Speaking of tequila, I drank way too much of it last night at my 30th B'day party!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

boomshay said:


> anyone had cabo wabo reposado?
> 
> my parents went down to mexico last year and came back with a bottle of that
> 
> being under 21 that's the only tequila i've tasted and i don't remember much about it


Yes had it before it is from Sammy Hagar musician!


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

i know this is an old thread but I have a theory any story that contains "It seemed like a good idea at the time" is bound to be a great story. This one doesn't let down. I was friends and had american political thought with this girl a few years ago. We get to talking one day and we decide to turn the convo to drinking...being college students this isn't hard to do. We (she) decided that it would be a good idea to challenge me to drinking contest at a local establishment, I accepted...hey I'm a guy I've got to right? 

Normally I don't like to do this but what the hell she was cute and funny and wasn't a total moron in class which is rare. To get her to back down I said shots of cuervo chased with corona, she accepted. Long story short she used to be a member of one of the most party oriented sororities on campus. I'm not sure who "won" that night....but I think we both lost.....well I know I lost count of shots and beers and I also lost count of how I got home....and how my pants got in the laundry......but I do remember a fun night.

Hey, it seemed like a good idea at the time...


----------



## DirkT-cl (Mar 12, 2007)

Ah, tequila, how do I love thee!

I never turn it down.

Rarely can I find anyone to take me up on it either.

Many years ago, myself and 2 friends decided to buy a bottle of tequila (Sauza I believe) and some lemons instead of beer for a night of drinking and entertainment. We bought the $12 bottle and proceeded to one of their houses for the evening.

After 1 round of shots they decided that tequila wasn't for them that night. But not me! I proceeded to empty the bottle.

I woke up the next morning at home on my couch. I barely remember not being able to sit in a chair (I kept falling off I was told) while explaining that Manowar and Iron Maiden were the greatest bands in the world. Good thing I wasn't driving that night!

In the kitchen I have a bottle of Patron that I sip from on occassion. My friend brought me back a bottle of tequila from Mexico. I haven't opened it. Maybe never will. It's in glass 1911 pistol shaped bottle.

Jose Cuervo is purchased for general margarita drinking.

I have a couple open bottles of Mescal that I enjoy too


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a couple open bottles of Mescal that I enjoy too 

I love Tequila, but have yet to enjoy Mescal.


----------



## Dirtnap (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't believe no one has mentioned any of the Coralejo stuff at all...

Blanco
anejo
reposado

wow....you all need to go buy a bottle today...


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Corzo Anejo!
> 
> Anyone try the Don Nacho yet?


I know I am a little late on this also but better late than never...hehe

I have tried it not to bad.


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

DirkT said:


> Ah, tequila, how do I love thee!
> 
> I never turn it down.
> 
> ...


Dirk,
when I head out to Casagrande I will let you know and I will meet you for some drinks. I will take you up on the takillya. I have an Aunt that lives in Tucson and I can kill 2 birds with 2 stones.

Kay


----------



## MinuteWithTravis (Mar 27, 2007)

Used to drink tequila all the time years (damn near DECADES ago). Ginger and I have been drinking margaritas when we go out for mexican food, and the flavor of tequila takes me back to those rare auld times! It is definitely a drink to have with others due to the ritual involved. I can't drink it alone, but with me bruddah and Pop, we could quaff many a bottle (and did repeatedly on our trips to Mexican border towns years ago). 

Bubba (my bruddah Jed) has moved on to bourbons and Pop likes his vodka now. Me, I'll drink just about anything, but cask strength scotch and Jameson's are what I turn to usually nowadays with the odd beer or two thrown in when I'm at a pub.

Later,
T


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Dirtnap said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned any of the Coralejo stuff at all...
> 
> Blanco
> anejo
> ...


Just saw this thread. Many good brands are mentioned here. But I think this is one is one of the best. Not so easy to find and not as good as the actuall Mexican brand ( if you can get your hands on the true Coralejo from Mexico you have to buy it ) but awesome never the less :smoke:

Oh yeah Supergirl I think the dark side is calling you to come back and the experince is well worth the price of admission :spiderman:


----------



## 597 (May 11, 2007)

You can't go wrong with Patron.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

CgarDan said:


> Just saw this thread. Many good brands are mentioned here. But I think this is one is one of the best. Not so easy to find and not as good as the actuall Mexican brand ( if you can get your hands on the true Coralejo from Mexico you have to buy it ) but awesome never the less :smoke:
> 
> Oh yeah Supergirl I think the dark side is calling you to come back and the experince is well worth the price of admission :spiderman:


This is good stuff too. Had 13 shots of the blanco on my birthday a year ago!


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Cabo is good, but isn't worth the $$, IMHO.
Cuervo Gold, Sauza or Margaritaville for regular Margaritas
1800 for Better Margaritas
Shots? Patron, or Sauza Tres Generaciones
Dreams? Cuervo Reserva de la Familia
Nightmares? 3 Fingers, anything under ~$12/750ml, or anything you've never heard of...


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

This is an old post, but I love to talk about liquor just as much as cigars..

I love the following tequilas:

Herradura Sellecion Suprema
Patron Gran Platinum
(Both of these pretty much broke the bank, but they are worth it.. Just don't share too much cause it will be gone before you know it.. Special occasions only)

Jose Cuervo de la familia
Corzo Anejo or reposado
(Both also good and won't break you... Drink them neat and take your time)

Promise, no hangovers! I drank half a bottle with my homeboy and was free and clear the next day..


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Stogie said:


> Tequila is one of the few drinks I do drink. I make sure I am not going to be driving so it is mostly when I go to Vegas.
> 
> I like :
> 
> ...


Sorry for bringing back to life an old thread, but I wanted to see what ye blokes thought about tequila and upon reading this reply I must come between and speak the truth on mezcal. Mezcal is NOT a cheap unrefined tequila. THAT mezcal is worth a buck and obviously not good at all. But there's more to it than what ye might get in Tijuana. Mezcal is an artisan's making, without proper legislation (though that doesn't mean it's gotta be all moonshine), while tequila does have a legislation. As for good tequilas, here's a list I believe'll come in handy. In 2007, the tequilas that won the Diosa Mayahuel (Mayahuel goddess) award by the Mexican Academy of Tequila Tasters were:

BLANCO or SILVER
1st Place: Maestro Tequilero
2nd Place: Reserva 1800
3rd Place: Gran Centenario

*Honorable Mention
Arette
Cazadores
Don Julio
Espolon
Hacienda de Cristero
Pura Sangre
Siete Leguas
Special Mention: Chinaco

REPOSADO or RESTED
1st Place: Reserva 1800
2nd Place: Herencia de Plata
3rd Place: Espolon

*Honorable Mention
Campanario
Centinela
Gran Centenario Azul
Herradura
Honorable
La Cava de Don Agustin
Las Nuevas Trancas

AÑEJOS or AGED
1st Place: Reserva 1800
2nd Place: Maestro Tequilero
3rd Place: El Jimador

*Honorable Mention
Cazadores
Con Orgullo
Espolon
Gran Centenario
Herencia de Plata
Herradura
Regional

EXTRA AÑEJOS or PREMIUM
1st Place: Reserva de la Familia
2nd Place: Herradura Selección Suprema
3rd Place: Rey Sol

*Honorable Mention
Arette Gran Clase
D'Antaño Siete Leguas
Don Julio 1942
Herencia Histórico
Leyenda del Milagro

I believe these are all incredible tequilas ye should give a try to find out how Jose Cuervo is anything but tequila.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

REPOSADO Reserva 1800 is about the only tequila I drink. I'm not a big tequila drinker but this one is good!
I think the Anejo and Extra Anejo Reserva is now on my shopping list.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I was introduced to Don Julio over the summer in Mexico and really enjoyed it. 

Alfonso is making an excellent point about mezcal. Mezcal is basically tequila that can't be called tequila because it wasn't produced in Tequila proper. It is similar to the situation where Tenessee whiskey can't be called bourbon because it wasn't produced in Kentucky. There are a lot of really good mezcals out there.


----------



## MathKrishna (Sep 30, 2008)

My favorite is probably Sauza Triada, but I don't think they make it anymore. Spicy, peppery with a mild citrus finish. Will compliment any cigar with any of those characteristics.


----------

